# egg sharing - need to find out more



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi ladies


I would like to find out more about what involves egg sharing (from start to finish). 


Do they do blood test on my first consultation? do I have to pay for this? 

I responded badly on my first cycle and this was unexpected (having 13 Antral Follicle Count) according to my Dr. Will they turn me down because of this? 


Many thanks


Hope x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Hope,
This is my first egg share so I'm no expert but I can tell you what we had to do. Each clinic is different as well so bear this in mind.
We had first consultation to discuss egg share and had the AMH test, we paid for the consultation and blood test.
My AMH was too high but because I had good numbers and success on previous cycles, they decided I could go ahead.
I was sent a load of forms to fill out, some had to be filled out for any potential children born from donation so a lot of thought went in to them, it was very surreal and strange but gave me a warm fuzzy feeling at the same time.
We had second consultation with more blood tests and semen sample and counselling, we paid for these tests. This was the last payment. The treatment from then on was free but if we decided on Blasts we would have to pay £800, I do know some clinics provide this for free.
Once all results were back I had to ring in on my next day 1 of my period and I was given a date to start so we collected the drugs and the cycle began.
The cycle just run the same as IVF/ICSI. On EC my eggs (25) were halved and as it was an odd number we got the extra egg.
We have decided to go for blasts and will have ET on Monday   
My very first cycle failed but we kept going. I know it's easy to say but just try and keep positive. I know this may not make it feel any better but as you didn't respond well the last time at least now the doctors know that and they can tweek it to make it just right for you   . I wish you all the best, sending you lots of            .
Lexig
xxx


----------

